# What makes High-End... High-End? Part 1



## Takie (15/1/17)

I have been vaping on close to 5 years now and I can say that I have pretty much tried it all, I have gone from your electronics shop "rechargeable cigarette" where you would drop a form of liquid into the cartomizer, to your disposable Green-Leaf ecigs. I have also endured through the progression of vaping starting off with your most basic atomizers (RTA and RDAs included). Heck, I have even tried Twisp products once or twice. In summary vaping has come an extremely long way from the days it first surfaced.

In this first part of my release I am going to be talking about how I got into HE. I think this is a good basis as I will use it to build up into the different components of HE vaping.

I think for a good few of us we have been waiting for the days where we would not have to look at our atomizer and wonder if we tilted it too much and would cause it to leak. Oh yes, those were the days! I think I could sit here and reminisce on the good old days, but that is not what this thread is intended for. I am here to speak a bit about "High-End" (HE) and what that actually means. This could get interesting?! 

My introduction to HE was a very funny one, about 2.5 -> 3 years ago I was on instagram looking at some of the vape gear that was available and I hit a gentlemans page by the name of "Ryan Jenks" for those that have not heard of him or do not know of him, he is probably one of the best coil builders in the world (ryanjenks7 for those interested on Instagram). Anyways a long story short, I wanted to get some of his coils and decided to send him a direct message via Instagram, long and behold a couple hours later I get a response with a question of what I am looking for. I decided to settle on 15 of his best coils that in total would set me back around $300. We started chatting and he started throwing names out that I had NO IDEA what they were, what they did or who they were. Now I don't claim to know it all but I felt before this conversation that I had a firm grasp on the knowings of vaping and what was good and what was not. 

Ryan, kindly took the time over a 2-3 hour conversation explaining the term HE vaping to me and what it meant, the next thing that I think changed my life with respect to vaping completely is when he actually assisted me with my entrance into the HE world. Back then you would think that this would be via a website or a normal Facebook page. No, no, no, I also discovered something called "Secret Groups" on Facebook! This is basically a group that cannot be searched for or found without being invited into it, and wait for it you don't just get added in, you have to be vouched for. What this basically means is that if you mess up or do anything wrong, the person that added you is equally responsible for your actions. SAY WHAT?!?!?!

Needless to say I was exposed to groups that were broken up into multiple components. I can categorize them as follows: 

- Discussion of engineering behind vaping groups
- Trading of HE vape gear groups
- Buying and Selling of HE vape gear groups
- Group Lists of HE vape gear groups
- Vape Court group (Yes I am not joking about this one) 
- General HE groups
- Boutique Mod/Atty/Juice Maker groups

Oh yes, all I knew about vaping was literally turned upside down and I literally discovered that I actually knew completely NOTHING about vaping! Not a single product I knew, owned or EVER had featured in these groups. I knew the basic terminology and lingo that was thrown around, but that was about it! 

This was my entry into HE vaping! 

To be continued... 
End Part 1

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/17)

My Ryan Jenks was @Takie! The minute you pulled out your Phantom at the JHB vape meet... the rest is history!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/1/17)

@Takie , i wouldnt say you knew nothing about vaping until you were introduced into high end vaping.

You just didnt know the products in HE.
A cheap RTA and a high end rta is the same thing in theory but just engineered to perfection of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/1/17)

Sorry how rude of me...


Nice write up by the way bud.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Takie (15/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Takie , i wouldnt say you knew nothing about vaping until you were introduced into high end vaping.
> 
> You just didnt know the products in HE.
> A cheap RTA and a high end rta is the same thing in theory but just engineered to perfection of course.



It felt like I did not know anything, that is one thing for sure!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (15/1/17)

Commenting to follow this thread. Also @Takie, waiting for your HE clearance sale on unused goods 

I sadly dont have the time to crawl the web and forums etc for HE products going on sale but I do believe the HE products are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Silver (15/1/17)

Thanks for the post and thread @Takie

Most interesting 

Am watching and am looking forward to more!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/1/17)

Thanks for the inside view @Takie 
Its like staying awake one night while the rest of the city sleeps and discovering a whole new world.
Eye opening and much appreciated.


----------



## Justin Pattrick (15/1/17)

Thanks @Takie 

Interesting to read bud. Will stay tuned for more.


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/1/17)

Thanx for the write-up. 
This has just spawned so many questions. But I'll wait for part 2 before spamming your inbox 



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (15/1/17)

Interesting read @Takie , I will follow this thread with interest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/17)

Takie said:


> I have been vaping on close to 5 years now and I can say that I have pretty much tried it all, I have gone from your electronics shop "rechargeable cigarette" where you would drop a form of liquid into the cartomizer, to your disposable Green-Leaf ecigs. I have also endured through the progression of vaping starting off with your most basic atomizers (RTA and RDAs included). Heck, I have even tried Twisp products once or twice. In summary vaping has come an extremely long way from the days it first surfaced.
> 
> In this first part of my release I am going to be talking about how I got into HE. I think this is a good basis as I will use it to build up into the different components of HE vaping.
> 
> ...


@Takie Forgive my being a bit slow on the uptake but are these clubs existing so "elite"members can glom up the limited HE stuff?


----------



## Normz (16/1/17)

Interesting thread, wanna see where this goes


----------



## Takie (16/1/17)

kev mac said:


> @Takie Forgive my being a bit slow on the uptake but are these clubs existing so "elite"members can glom up the limited HE stuff?



No, a lot of the HE stuff is manufactured in "boutique" workshops in very limited quantities but using the highest level of innovation and metallurgical materials. Trust me, there is a significant difference in quality compared to your standard offered product. I will be discussing this in quite a bit of detail soon. 

Stay tuned

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (16/1/17)

Takie said:


> No, a lot of the HE stuff is manufactured in "boutique" workshops in very limited quantities but using the highest level of innovation and metallurgical materials. Trust me, there is a significant difference in quality compared to your standard offered product. I will be discussing this in quite a bit of detail soon.
> 
> Stay tuned


This is a interesting thread but why all the secrecy and exclusivity with these groups?,they seem like the old Masons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Takie (16/1/17)

kev mac said:


> This is a interesting thread but why all the secrecy and exclusivity with these groups?,they seem like the old Masons.



I will get into this! Just give me a chance, there is a WHOLE lot to talk about

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

Takie said:


> No, a lot of the HE stuff is manufactured in "boutique" workshops in very limited quantities but using the highest level of innovation and metallurgical materials. Trust me, there is a significant difference in quality compared to your standard offered product. I will be discussing this in quite a bit of detail soon.
> 
> Stay tuned


Great read - will stay tuned for part 2 - When you say quality are you referring to the build quality or vaping experience quality?


----------



## blujeenz (16/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Great read - will stay tuned for part 2 - When you say quality are you referring to the build quality or vaping experience quality?


Build

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

